# Deep Litter?????



## shanedavis (Feb 26, 2013)

Posted this same question(s) in the beginner section...

Hey folks ... I'm new to the chicken world. Didn't work out to start chicken farming this year ... Gonna start next spring. But first I have to get the coop built and squared away. 

I'm sure it has been discussed and I've found some threads on the deep litter method ... But have never found a 1,2,3 step by step explanation of the process. Is it basically just a compost pile inside the coop? Are you maintaining a 10 to 12 inch base of grass clipping wood shaving leaf "stuff" ... 

I live in western Alberta so the winters are extreme ... Deep litter requires a lot of air flow or at least it should if it is an inside compost pile ... Is that much air flow gonna freeze my birds??

Any thoughts or ideas? If I've missed a thread please point me in the right direction ...

Thanks, SD


----------

